# specialized händler in hh



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2006)

moin!


suche vertrauenswürdigen, guten händler für inspektion am speci...

wer kennt da einen guten?


----------



## EPICOS (16. Juli 2006)

Jody 2 rad / Hofweg JODY das Specialized Epi(c) Zentrum im Norden++++Hofweg 68+++ 22085 Hamburg++
+tel 040/22 73 94 74+++fax 040/ 22 73 94 72+++mail 
[email protected]+++++++++ Öffnungszeiten in der Saison
mo - fr  10o-19o+++++sa 10o-14o+++++++++     


			
				kroiterfee schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> 
> 
> suche vertrauenswürdigen, guten händler für inspektion am speci...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robo83 (16. Juli 2006)

Wie wärs mit MSP?

Modern Sports Products 
MSP Martin Eberle GmbH
Rentzelstr. 7
20146 Hamburg

http://www.msp-hamburg.de/index.html


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Juli 2006)

Robo83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit MSP?
> 
> Modern Sports Products
> MSP Martin Eberle GmbH
> ...



Er sucht einen VERTRAUENSWÜRDIGEN, GUTEN Händler!

Diese Attribute kann man MSP jedoch schwerlich zusprechen...


----------



## John Rico (17. Juli 2006)

Ansonsten wäre Lüneburg ne Alternative, wenn du z.B. aus dem Süden Hamburgs kommst.
Da gibt es in der Nähe vom Sande einen Händler, der wohl nicht schlecht ist.

Hab grad mal geschaut:
Heißt City Cycles, Rote Straße 4 in Lüneburg, Tel: 04131/45334 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## sunchild (17. Juli 2006)

Kann City Cycles Lüneburg sehr empfehlen, habe da mein Spec gekauft, anstatt bei MSP die man meiner Meinung nach echt vergessen kann.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## iglg (17. Juli 2006)

City Cycles ist in Ordnung. Gewissenhaft und zuverlässig.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Robo83 (17. Juli 2006)

jajajajaaa ist ja gut...  

hab dort mal vorbeigeschaut als ich an der uni war und habe gesehen dass sie specialized verkaufen


----------



## iglg (7. April 2011)

Meine Empfehlung für CITY CYCLES nehme ich zurück :

Werkstatt-Service und -qualität gehen inzwischen gegen NULL.

Bei meinem (dort gekauften) Stumpjumper sind nach inzwischen 5 Jahren die Lager der VR-Nabe fest. Kann ja passieren, ist schließlich kein Bike für die Eisdiele in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene.

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich per Telefon Preis und Lieferzeit für die Standard-Industrielager angefragt. Da wurde mir schon in den Mund gelegt, die besser nicht da zu kaufen, weil man nicht wisse, wo und ob man die bekomme. Und wenn man sie besorgen können (was man erst in einigen Tagen sagen könne) wären sie wahrscheinlich ganz schön teuer.

Ich habe Sie dann im IN besorgt, man will sich ja nicht aufdrängen.

Nachdem ich dann mangels Werkzeug und Erfahrung einen Satz Lager beim Einbauversuch vernagelt hatte, bin ich dann letzten Samstag mit neuen Lagern, der Achse und dem VR zum Händler meines Vertrauens gegangen, damit man mir dort die Lager und die Achse fachkundig einsetzen möge.

Das haben die glatt abgelehnt !!!

- "Noch nie gemacht"
- "müssten wir irgendwie versuchen, mit Nuss und Hammer einzubauen"
- "haben für so fummelige Sachen aber gar keine Zeit"

Die haben mich glatt ohne Angebot, sich darum zu kümmern, quasi nach Hause geschickt !!

Neuradverkauf mit Holland-Rad-Werkstatt. Zu mehr reicht es wohl nicht mehr.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe. 

Mein nächstes Bike kommt vom Versender. Soviel steht fest.

City Cycles ? Sorry, nein danke.


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2011)

Hallo

Wenn es nicht so weit wäre, könntet ihr zu uns kommen. Unsere Werkstatt ist gut ausgestattet, auch gutes Personal ist vorhanden. Wir haben uns auf MTB`s spezialisiert, fahren selber und haben somit viel Erfahrung sammeln können. 
Eine möglichkeit wäre , die Reparatur mit einer schönen Tour im Teutoburger Wald zu verbinden. 
 Morgens in die Werkstatt und nachmittags einen Halben Tag Urlaub machen.
Der Teuto bietet Möglichkeiten die man live erleben muß, ich würde sagen, die schönsten Trails im Norden. 
Jeden Samstag 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de, ein freier Treff

Vielleicht kann ich ja mal helfen, würde mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Kalle

Die Versender vergesst man, über die heulen sich öfter Kunden bei uns aus. Wir haben auch noch nie jemanden abgewiesen,


----------

